# 2N2484 Sub?



## gregonbass (Aug 19, 2020)

Has anyone used a substitute for the 2N2484's in the LambChop Build such as a, BC107/109 or, NTE123A, of which I have plenty of? The Mailing system has been spotty at best lately..


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 19, 2020)

Socket it and try whatever NPN silicon you have around. BC10x should be fine, there’s always the trusty 2n5088 as well which should work just fine.


----------



## gregonbass (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah, I will socket....Have a bunch of 5088's in stock as well, Thank You Sir...


----------

